# Dog photographer



## paulhphotography (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm offering my services for free in Falkirk. I can travel further along the central belt if needed, but my travel expenses will need to be covered sorry. The days that I'm off this week are: Monday, Tuesday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Please let me know if you're interested and this is all weather dependent. I'll give you further information once I've been contacted. This is so I can build my portfolio as a dog photographer. Examples can be found on my Facebook and Gumtree ad under the name of Paul Hart/paulhphotography.


----------

